# Help with sexing parrot cichlid



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi all, I've been wondering for a while what sex was my blood parrot. I know it's kind of hard to tell, but here are some pictures.
Maybe you can help. From what I could gather online, it looks like a female, but I'm not really sure. I'd like some input on this.

Thanks!

Here is some side views, with the little breeding tube.





Front View



Some close ups.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Bit young. But I'm thinking female


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot!


----------

